# Assisted Hatching - Would it help?



## gillyf

Hi Peter,

I'm wondering whether I should consider Assisted Hatching. My Background:
1st cycle (IVF)- 13 eggs - no fertilisation
2nd cycle (ICSI) - 11 eggs - 6 fertilised (2put back -ve)
3rd cycle(ICSI) - 7 eggs - 5 fertilised (2 put back -ve)
4th cycle (ICSI) - 12 eggs - 6 fertilised (2 put back -ve).

We've just had a 5th cycle in which our clinic made a mistake and did IVF and not ICSI!! There was no fertilisation again. 

I'm now wondering if the embies replaced on our ICSI cycles could have had trouble hatching if the sperm are not able to penetrate to fertilise the eggs.

Neither of the two clinics I've attended have mentioned Assisted Hatching.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks

Gill.


----------



## peter

gillyf said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should consider Assisted Hatching. My Background:
> 1st cycle (IVF)- 13 eggs - no fertilisation
> 2nd cycle (ICSI) - 11 eggs - 6 fertilised (2put back -ve)
> 3rd cycle(ICSI) - 7 eggs - 5 fertilised (2 put back -ve)
> 4th cycle (ICSI) - 12 eggs - 6 fertilised (2 put back -ve).
> 
> We've just had a 5th cycle in which our clinic made a mistake and did IVF and not ICSI!! There was no fertilisation again.
> 
> What!! I hope that they are giving you a free cycle in compensation! The fertilisation rates with ICSI are also surprisingly low which usually indicates that the ICSI embryologists have little experience. Were all 11 and 12 eggs injected? If so, these are very poor fertilisation rates (not your fault) which need investigation.
> 
> I'm now wondering if the embies replaced on our ICSI cycles could have had trouble hatching if the sperm are not able to penetrate to fertilise the eggs.
> 
> Possibly although blastocyst culture and possibly aneuploidy screening might also be useful in your case.
> 
> Neither of the two clinics I've attended have mentioned Assisted Hatching.
> 
> Some can't do it!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gill.


----------



## cummingsp

Hi Peter

Just wanted to expand on this subject. I have just had my 4th attempt at ICSI fail. This time we had 3 embryos that we were able to freeze. 

1st attempt 7 embryos, 2 put back in & 1 frozen but perished during defrosting, used menagon 

2nd attempt 7 embryos 2 put back in rest not good enough for freezing used menagon

3rd attempt 5 embryos 2 put back in rest not good enough for freezing used menagon

4th attempt 8 embryos 2 put back in, 3 frozen

I have seen that the stat's for FET are not as good & we were considering the assisted hatching for these embryos. Would you recommend this for FET?

In addition we are very interested in the screening process for embryos in the hope that it may help us , but can't find any real details on this, cost, who does it & what it entails.

Can you help me? I am at the point where I am not sure whether to go to another clinic, but not sure where to go

tks
Tricia


----------



## peter

cummingsp said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Just wanted to expand on this subject. I have just had my 4th attempt at ICSI fail. This time we had 3 embryos that we were able to freeze.
> 
> 1st attempt 7 embryos, 2 put back in & 1 frozen but perished during defrosting, used menagon
> 
> 2nd attempt 7 embryos 2 put back in rest not good enough for freezing used menagon
> 
> 3rd attempt 5 embryos 2 put back in rest not good enough for freezing used menagon
> 
> 4th attempt 8 embryos 2 put back in, 3 frozen
> 
> I have seen that the stat's for FET are not as good & we were considering the assisted hatching for these embryos. Would you recommend this for FET?
> 
> Yes, it is worth a try
> 
> In addition we are very interested in the screening process for embryos in the hope that it may help us , but can't find any real details on this, cost, who does it & what it entails.
> 
> The CARE empire does it, the Lister I think does it and possibly the Hammersmith.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Can you help me? I am at the point where I am not sure whether to go to another clinic, but not sure where to go
> 
> tks
> Tricia


----------

